# Weird Problem



## thonl (Sep 30, 2002)

So - I have a subbed S1 Phillips - HDR112, I think, that has been running fine with no new mods added to it in about a year.

It has a seagate 120GB drive, and little in the way of mods, but -

*TivoWeb
*YAC Listener
*tyStudio piece for extracting video
*Serial hack for controlling my Digital Cable box

Last night, I sucessfully extracted a show. I dont do this a great deal - maybe 3-4 programs a month. This morning, I tried to extract another show, and tyStudio couldnt connect. After trying TivoWeb with no response, I power-cycled the tivo. When it came back up, I could then ping it, but still no TivoWeb or tyStudio. I then tried telnet, and it connected, but it seems like something very strange has happened. ls doesnt work. /var/hack is gone.

Haven't tried much more than that, but am wondering if anyone has any suggestions about how to get back to where I was with the least amount of effort?

TIA!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

thonl said:


> I then tried telnet, and it connected, but it seems like something very strange has happened. ls doesnt work. /var/hack is gone.


Sounds like your TiVo wiped /var. If telnet works, try ftp as well. If ftp works you can just reinstall TivoWeb.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

And when you re-install your hacks, DO NOT put them in /var. You can probably find about a thousand instances of this same post at this forum and at the other one. A Tivo will wipe out /var periodically, and there is no reason to put your hacks there anyway. Just make a new directory under / to keep them. [Note: If you are running MFS_FTP, you might need to keep that under /var, but that is the only hack that I'm aware of that needs to be in a RW partition.]


----------



## thonl (Sep 30, 2002)

OK - FTP isnt working either, and it seems like trying to run rz through teraterm via a telnet connection has timing issues or something. % complete jumps all over the place and eventually error's out.

Is there a way to maybe rate limit the transfer in a telnet session?

Thanks a ton for your help and suggestions!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> And when you re-install your hacks, DO NOT put them in /var. You can probably find about a thousand instances of this same post at this forum and at the other one. A Tivo will wipe out /var periodically, and there is no reason to put your hacks there anyway. Just make a new directory under / to keep them. [Note: If you are running MFS_FTP, you might need to keep that under /var, but that is the only hack that I'm aware of that needs to be in a RW partition.]


Even mfs_ftp can run from a RO partition; you just have to create symlinks to a log file and cache directory somewhere in /var.

--chris


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

cheer said:


> Even mfs_ftp can run from a RO partition; you just have to create symlinks to a log file and cache directory somewhere in /var.
> 
> --chris


Well, yeah, I was trying to be simplistic. I just can't understand why folks keep insisting on putting their hacks in /var. It seems you can't get through an entire week without someone asking why their hacks have suddenly "mysteriously" disappeared.


----------



## thonl (Sep 30, 2002)

I did search '/var/hack' and 'lost' and didnt see anything immediately. I did -try- to do the right thing, but apparently my search skills need work.

It just seemed strange to me that it would work fine for over a year, and then develop this problem...

I did find that http_get should work through my network connection, so at least I wont need a serial cable to get stuff to the tivo.

Thanks again for the help and suggestions. I'll rework the sysinit and .profile so the stuff wont be in /var any more.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

What would be a good Linux command to move the /hack directory from var to the root?

I think this would work *mv /var/hack /hack*
but I'd like to be 100% certain before I accidently kill all my hacks.

Would all the sudirectories in hack also move?


----------

